# Schwinn Twin bar; worth it?



## jpromo (Jul 10, 2011)

I found someone with an old Schwinn twin bar for sale and the price is more than fair but I don't know if it's worth the 2 hour drive to pick it up. He spray bombed the whole bike just about. I know it's a semi uncommon frame for a middleweight and was only made from '58-'62 or so on Typhoons and Tornadoes.

Chainguard obviously not original but the rack and seat seem to be good pieces.

Anybody with any more information or suggestions? These are the pictures he sent me:


----------



## Talewinds (Jul 10, 2011)

I really like the twin-straight-bar Schwinns and have one currently in the form of the Flying Star, but a 4 hour round trip considering the current price of gas, AND, it's a total hodgepodge, just about incorrect everything on the bike. I don't even think the fork is correct for the bike. 
You could buy a twin-straight-bar frame only on Ebay, assemble from more correct parts, and probably be money ahead in the end.


----------



## jpromo (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah the more I look at the pictures, the more I realize how pieced together it is. The fenders are not correct and he said the tires are 26x1.75 so that means the rims are not correct as well as they're obviously standard drop-center generics. The fork actually looks like a lightweight. Good catch, I wouldn't have noticed that.

Too bad; he just wants it gone and is looking for 40$ which I'd still pay if he lived nearer. It is a cool frame though and I'm definitely gonna keep my eye out for one. Thanks for the response.


----------



## LarzBahrs (Jul 12, 2011)

That chain gaurd looks worth it to be honest.


----------



## Talewinds (Jul 12, 2011)

LarzBahrs said:


> That chain gaurd looks worth it to be honest.




Totally agree. But add to that the 2 hour drive (possibly 4hr. round trip) and, well.....


----------



## ohdeebee (Jul 13, 2011)

What is that chain guard from? I have one laying around, never thought anything of it.


----------

